# Video Games - Anyone Getting La Noire?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I think 'LA Noire' came out in the last few days - anyone got it / what do you think of it please??

See the trailer here - http://youtu.be/5LfZq_OdU80

:drinks:

Rich.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Apparently the coding keeps crashing the multiplayer online.I'm getting dirt 3 so no time for la noire.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Was considering it, but I usually wait & buy on Ebay


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

There is only ONE game

Call Of Duty

Pre Orders being taken for MW3

All other games are for girls


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I WOULD get LA NOIRE.

But the damn thing ain't released for PC. So...yeah. Nada.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

vinbo said:


> There is only ONE game
> 
> Call Of Duty
> 
> ...


i will have a look at it but the last one got very dull a bit too quick, dlc is ok though.mw3 does look intresting and the first by the new software house so its either going to be a hit or a big bag of bolox.


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

just watched a trailer on mw3 and it stated that the single player campaign is going to take something like 17,200 hrs of gameplay! :shocking:

Idont think i'll be buying that, not if the wife has anything to say about it anyway


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

mulliner86 said:


> just watched a trailer on mw3 and it stated that the single player campaign is going to take something like 17,200 hrs of gameplay! :shocking:
> 
> Idont think i'll be buying that, not if the wife has anything to say about it anyway


That's gotta be :bull*******: I completed MW1 & Mw2 in about 8hrs each - only way it could take ages if there are tons of those rubbish arcade time trial things :thumbsdown:


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Could someone explain what MW3 is please?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Glad I'm not the only one :lol:

For months my daughter used to put on her facebook status "COD Widow!" I thought her boyfriend was into sea fishing until someone told me!  ldman:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mulliner86 said:


> the single player campaign is going to take something like 17,200 hrs of gameplay! :shocking:


That just isn't possible is it? even if you could do 5 hours or even 10 hours a day, every day, day in day out...

Worse than being on a forum!


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

I know it's a computer game, but when i see MW, i just think of MechWarrior.....

Further digging suggests Mercenaries of War.....Not my cup of tea, sorry.

Nor is LA Noire.

I remember the time when i used to spend hours on this sort of thing.....long gone... :crybaby:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Still plodding through Fallout:New Vegas on the 'mental, ninja, hard as bloody nails' difficulty setting, while playing Mortal Kombat Vs DC Universe on the side.

Yes, I am lagging behind in the X-Box stakes, but at least the 'new' games are cheap by the time I get round to playing them!

Speaking of which, anyone got a copy of Red Dead lying about? Drop me a PM! :thumbup:

I hardly go on the consoles anymore really, just on my odd days off, but the graphics engine in that LA Noire is meant to be something a bit special. Sign of things to come hopefully.

That said - I like my computer games characters to looks like...well, computer games characters! The more realistic they get, the less likey I am to buy the next Resident Evil game! The first one in 1990 or something made me crap my pants, I definitely don't want the ###### looking like they could reach out of the screen and eat my head!


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

A couple of my mates have it and highly recommend it (LA Noire)

I'll probably wait to borrow/come down in price...

Still coming down from the awesomoness that was the Gears 3 beta


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

My gaming days are over, kids keep me way too busy although i do sneak a go on my sons PSP now and again, Bunout and fifa football but these days i don't get enough time to play them and get good enough


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> That said - I like my computer games characters to looks like...well, computer games characters! The more realistic they get, the less likey I am to buy the next Resident Evil game! The first one in 1990 or something made me crap my pants, I definitely don't want the ###### looking like they could reach out of the screen and eat my head!


Have you played the assassins creed series - particularly 2 and brotherhood? the graphics are the best I've ever seen in any game, it's like controlling a HD movie in full 1080p glory! God of War 3 was also a good looking game. :yes:


----------

